# Oyster Bay St Maarten - number of beds?



## soob (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone stayed at the Oyster Bay Beach Club who can let me know the bedroom 'set up' of the two bed units? This seems to be the best resort to trade in to with II but I cant see how it would work too well with two teenagers as they cant share a bed in the second bedroom and i believe that there is only one bed in the second room. Anyone know anything different please let me know.
Also, are there any other good timeshares on St Maarten with II because i have been reading reviews on Tripadviser and some of these reviews are really awful! We plan to go next August so I know that bugs could be a problem but i have read some awful reviews about bed bugs etc etc.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 20, 2010)

soob said:


> Anyone stayed at the Oyster Bay Beach Club who can let me know the bedroom 'set up' of the two bed units? This seems to be the best resort to trade in to with II but I cant see how it would work too well with two teenagers as they cant share a bed in the second bedroom and i believe that there is only one bed in the second room. Anyone know anything different please let me know.
> Also, are there any other good timeshares on St Maarten with II because i have been reading reviews on Tripadviser and some of these reviews are really awful! We plan to go next August so I know that bugs could be a problem but i have read some awful reviews about bed bugs etc etc.



going there this week. will get back to you with the info.


----------



## soob (Aug 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks, have a great trip, look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Armada (Aug 21, 2010)

I own there, but can't remember for sure the layout of the two bedroom units.  

Go over to the SXM forum on TravelTalkOnline ( http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Board=stmartin ) and ask SXMNORM. He is the expert on 'all things' OBBR. That board is the most active of any for SXM information.  Also, ask Norm for his restaurant list.

St Martin is a very interesting island.  OBBR is in a quiet area away from the the hustle and bustle (and terrible traffic) of Phillipsburg and especially Simpson Bay.

We were there for two weeks this past winter.  If you have any questions regarding restaurants, grocery stores and things to do, let me know.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 1, 2010)

got back before the storms. we had a 2 br both br's had king sized beds and bathrooms. 1 bath had tub and shower and the other just a shower which we liked better than the tub.

we had an ocean front room which was wonderful sitting on the balcony and reading in the morning. great resort, needs to be updated and they are working on that now. great happy hour at 4pm for 2 hours. everyone was very helpful and nice. we had daily housekeeping which was a nice surprise.

no washer and dryer in the rooms but didn't need it because we had new towels everyday.

to get to all the restaurants you need a car. restaurants are fabulous. have a great time. want to go back next year.


----------



## soob (Sep 3, 2010)

*thanks*

Great, thanks for all the info


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 10, 2010)

We've got an Interval AC to use and DH mentions St. Maarten looks intriguing. Oyster Bay looks good in the photos but there are some really mixed reviews on it. Are there some buildings that have been renovated and others not? Is there a certain building to request? I've noticed a couple people on TripAdvisor mentioned they were II trades and were horribly disappointed/treated although I try to take TripAdvisor with a grain of salt. Looks like they just got a new GM too in July.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 12, 2010)

We just got back from OBBR (august) and LOVED IT - GO, no hesitations.


----------

